# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Leuk onderzoekje 'Sporten en Gezondheid'

## Kim Elisabeth

Lieve mensen, 

Voor mijn afstuderen ben ik bezig met een onderzoek over voldoende lichaamsbeweging, het onderzoek heet 'Sporten en Gezondheid'. Ik heb vroeger zelf gekampt met eetproblemen (eetbuien) en ik heb mij nu gericht op voldoende beweging omdat ik weet hoe belangrijk dat (mentaal) kan zijn. Het onderzoek bevat een leerzame tekst over voldoende lichaamsbeweging en is daarnaast leuk om te maken. Daarnaast maak je mij er ook blij mee!

Het onderzoek neemt ongeveer 8-10 minuten van je tijd in beslag. Door mee te doen maak je daarnaast kans op één van de twee waardebonnen naar keuze ter waarde van 25 euro. 

Via de volgende link kom je bij het onderzoek terecht: 
https://uvacommscience.qualtrics.com...vCOj2agWKohXed 

Je kunt het onderzoek invullen t/m dinsdagmiddag 28 mei. 

Alvast heel erg bedankt voor je tijd en moeite, 

Met vriendelijke groet, Kim Elisabeth,
Universiteit van Amsterdam

----------


## Kim Elisabeth

De correcte link naar het onderzoek is: https://uvacommscience.qualtrics.com...vCOj2agWKohXed

----------

